# I don't know how I'll ever decide (Update...I've ordered!!)



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Now that the Kindle that I bought for my daughter is now mine (see my post on Let's Talk Kindle forum for explanation), now it's time to decide on a cover and skin.  It will be an Oberon cover absolutely, because I am quite taken by them.  Only thing is, there are SEVERAL that I just love.  Not only that, the colors are all pretty, so how in the world does one decide that either!  So when I finally do pick the cover (and I have been looking at them for weeks with no decision), I will have to pick a skin.  I've decided on Decalgirl, but they are all pretty too!!  Not only that though, I have to be careful to somewhat color match it to my cover (whatever that will be), so it does limit one on that.

I know the first step is to decide on the cover then work on the skin, but my goodness, I can't imagine how in the world to decide.  It is fun though.  Did anyone else have a hard time deciding?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

YES, I had an awful time deciding on the cover.  the Oberon covers were new to me so I guess you could say I was conservative in my choice but I do love it.  I got the Creekbed Maple in saddle.  It is very rich looking and very pretty.  I had a 2 fold reason for that one...first the conservative thing then I love maple trees, have quite a few in my yard and my Mom loved maples.  Now the skins...I posted for some help and got quite a few responses.  I wanted some color so am thinking of the aspen, autumn days, flower burst or flower splash.  I am getting the zinnia Borsa Bella traveler bag so I think the colors will blend nicely.

Good luck and let me know what you get either through the forum or leave me a message.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear Rhonda,there you have a really difficult and at the same time wonderful decision to make! For further inspiration, look at the Oberon picture thread in this forum-there are many, many pictures of great combos. But I can't guarantee that you won't end up with even ore alternatives after looking at those pics... but maybe just maybe you find out that you actually have a preference for one design or a colour
That way you can limit your choices a bit. 
It won't be easy to decide,but the good thing is-with Oberon I don't think you can go wrong.No matter what you decide, you will most certainly love your cover.
And Decal Girl has so many beautiful skins that you will find great matches for every cover you like.
When you have some alternatives, the people here love to help you with your decision
And if  you decided on one cover and there is another you truely completely love...a Kindle can have more than one cover.Maybe you don't want to buy two immediately, but a person has a birthday,right?

Enjoy looking at the different covers and skins and I am sure you will find just the right ones for you!!!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a horrible time deciding because I liked so many of them.  I ultimately ended up with the Peacock in green, which a lot of people don't seem to have.  It seriously took me three weeks to decide, though.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh I wish you luck with your decision, it was a difficult one to make for me as well. I went with the Dragonfly Pond in sky blue. (beautiful) Start there though, with a cover and then choose a coordinating skin. Dont forget a light!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The Oberon cover was pretty easy for me. I love trees & the 2 I liked best were Tree Of Life & Avenue of Trees. I definitely wanted green & much preferred the fern color over their green color (too dark for me).  My idea cover would have been Tree of Life in fern, but since it wasn't available I went with Avenue of Trees in fern.

Which ones are you leaning to?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

What are your top four? Or can you narrow it down that far? I found it easier to decide the color first and then see what pattern was available in that color. I liked two colors mentioned above by 908tracy and cagnes: the sky blue and fern. But they're all so pretty! And when you see the skin/cover combinations, oh my! That almost made me change my mind a million times!

I still haven't decided on skins. I have it narrowed down to 11. 

This is my favorite Oberon combo (copied from another thread):


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> This is my favorite Oberon combo (copied from another thread):


Thanks Holly! That's my baby!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> What are your top four? Or can you narrow it down that far? I found it easier to decide the color first and then see what pattern was available in that color. I liked two colors mentioned above by 908tracy and cagnes: the sky blue and fern. But they're all so pretty! And when you see the skin/cover combinations, oh my! That almost made me change my mind a million times!
> 
> I still haven't decided on skins. I have it narrowed down to 11.
> 
> This is my favorite Oberon combo (copied from another thread):


Oh my goodness, what a beautiful combination!! I've not see that skin before! Did it come from Decalgirl?

My top 4 covers are:

1. Tree of Life in Saddle

2. Roof of Heaven in Sky Blue

3. Forest in Fern

4. Creekbed Maple in Saddle

Now there are others that I really love also like Dragon Fly Pond in Sky Blue and Avenue of Trees in Taupe, but these don't have the design on the back also like my top 4 do and I really prefer the designs on both sides.

Oh wait, I also like River Garden in both red and saddle. 

Gosh, this is really hard!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I LOVE that skin too! I would also like to know where it came from


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had decided on my skin first Quest while I was waiting for my kindle to ship. Then I had to wait for it to be designed for the K2. My orignal cover was going to be the Tree of Life in Saddle. I went with the Roof of Heaven in Saddle. My borsa bella bag was the red print shown in the banner. I wanted something bright since I tend to choose nuetrals. I just purchased a new borsa bella bag ~ Fun in Black and White. I will be buying the Wild Roses in Red after tax season is over.  It will take me that much time to decide on a skin.

Even after 11 months the decision doesn't get any easier.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

All of your choices are very natural, organic and beautiful scenes. Of course I am partial to the River Garden, for that's what I have. I wish you luck, but whichever one you choose will be perfect for you! My advice is to go with your gut. Then once you have it in your hands the search for a skin is much easier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cagnes' skin is a custom Decalgirl. Isn't it pretty? I fell in love with it and asked her to help make me one with butterflies. She did a fantastic job on mine too. I get so many compliments and it goes so perfectly with my blue butterfly Oberon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very pretty!  Love when the skin & cover have somewhat of a tie-in.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cagnes' skin is a custom Decalgirl. Isn't it pretty? I fell in love with it and asked her to help make me one with butterflies. She did a fantastic job on mine too. I get so many compliments and it goes so perfectly with my blue butterfly Oberon.


Wow, that is gorgeous! That skin would be perfect for me if it had gardenias instead of butterflies. She is very talented!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> All of your choices are very natural, organic and beautiful scenes. Of course I am partial to the River Garden, for that's what I have. I wish you luck, but whichever one you choose will be perfect for you! My advice is to go with your gut. Then once you have it in your hands the search for a skin is much easier.


Oh my goodness! You have no idea how much that helped me seeing them large and next to each other like that!!! Thank you SO much!! And with your help, I have made my decision.....Tree of Life in Saddle. It has been pulling me more than the others, though I have had moments going to the others, but after seeing those pics, Tree of Life is the one. Thank you!!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness ladies...Those custom decalgirl skins are GORGEOUS!!! Cagnes, you should seriously consider designing for them. Wow! I love both yours and the one you did for luvmy4brats. The way the library "due date" card is the background is perfect. Very talented indeed. =) If you ever decide to do them for others, please let us know. I would love one to coordinate with my Oberon.

Just when I thought I'd seen them all...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Oh my goodness ladies...Those custom decalgirl skins are GORGEOUS!!! Cagnes, you should seriously consider designing for them. Wow! I love both yours and the one you did for luvmy4brats. The way the library "due date" card is the background is perfect. Very talented indeed. =) If you ever decide to do them for others, please let us know. I would love one to coordinate with my Oberon.
> 
> Just when I thought I'd seen them all...


Thanks y'all, but I'm not that talented!  The graphics are digital scrapbooking elements & brushes that I purchased & it's just a matter of resizing & arranging them on the decalgirl template to your liking. The scrapbook elements work out great since they're high resolution PNG files that were made with printing in mind.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh my goodness! You have no idea how much that helped me seeing them large and next to each other like that!!! Thank you SO much!! And with your help, I have made my decision.....Tree of Life in Saddle. It has been pulling me more than the others, though I have had moments going to the others, but after seeing those pics, Tree of Life is the one. Thank you!!!


Great choice! Tree of Life in saddle was my first Oberon. Now it's my DH's cover, and I have the sky blue ROH. I love them both.

Now on to choosing a skin! So exciting....makes me want to get another one, too!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh my goodness! You have no idea how much that helped me seeing them large and next to each other like that!!! Thank you SO much!! And with your help, I have made my decision.....Tree of Life in Saddle. It has been pulling me more than the others, though I have had moments going to the others, but after seeing those pics, Tree of Life is the one. Thank you!!!


No problem, I thought it would help. I had a feeling you would go with your first choice. Let us know when you order then receive. I always think it's best to have your cover in hand before deciding on a skin, but I am more than happy to find cool skins way ahead of time for you!!! Are you looking for something to coordinate with the theme?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A few cool ideas that came up when I put "tree" in the search:


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

The tree motif always does it for me. It's a symbol of stationary growth that reading really is. These are lovely skins.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> A few cool ideas that came up when I put "tree" in the search:


Ooooooo....very, very nice! Thank you.....hmmmmmm


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> No problem, I thought it would help. I had a feeling you would go with your first choice. Let us know when you order then receive. I always think it's best to have your cover in hand before deciding on a skin, but I am more than happy to find cool skins way ahead of time for you!!! Are you looking for something to coordinate with the theme?


thank you for your help on the skins too! They are really nice. Yes, I want to have something that has some of the saddle or brownish color in it, and also, somewhat of the theme.....nature of some sort be it animal or plant life.....something like that....like what you suggested. Also, there's a nice owl on the Gelaskin site that I really love, but someone pointed out that the Gelaskins don't have the skin around the keys. I had not even noticed, but it does matter. But gosh, I really liked that owl.............


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's the Gelaskin Owl I like:

















I like this DecalGirl:

















There's something about this that I love:

















But I'm thinking maybe they have too MUCH brown maybe?

And also the ones that have been posted here for me look really, really good too!

And of course there's some skins I love that don't match whatsover so they are out of the question.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I really love the enamored owl skin too! It is SUCH a hard decision isn't it?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh...the owl skin is so cute. Too bad it's on the back...you won't be able to see it.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rhonda I currently have primal with a ROH in Saddle. I had quest in the beginning. hope this photos help. I had an Medge in caramel when I first got Ladybug.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone have any other ideas?  How about skins with some brown in them, but not too much?  Would love your input.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Rhonda I currently have primal with a ROH in Saddle. I had quest in the beginning. hope this photos help. I had an Medge in caramel when I first got Ladybug.


Gosh, we have the same taste! Those are really pretty. That helped alot.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd get whatever skin you like without worrying about if it matches. Mine matches now, but I've had some that didn't. Get the one that makes you the happiest.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, here's one that I really love....but it doesn't go with any of them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The pink tranquility is very pretty.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Well, here's one that I really love....but it doesn't go with any of them.


I have this skin, and I find it quite cheerful.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Well, here's one that I really love....but it doesn't go with any of them.


I almost bought this skin with my Oberon - River Garden in red (shown in an earlier post).

Oh and someone posted this with the Twighlight fabric from Borsa Bella


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's some skins I like:

From Gelaskins:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Anyone have any other ideas? How about skins with some brown in them, but not too much? Would love your input.


Go to DG and on the left side filter drop down click on "Earth Tones" under color. Lots of browns and other colors that would coordinate well with it.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok...it's official......again.  I don't know what I want anymore.  The brief moment of being sure of what I wanted has now passed since I saw the pretty purple (and purple was not even originally my top choice) and now I'm loving the colors again.  

sigh.....

Help me.  This is me:  I love earth tones, and I like the idea of that tree in saddle, but I also like colors.  Colors make me feel good and I really want to promote my feeling good.  (have had  bouts of the blues).  Soooo....I just don't know what I want.    Fun decision mixed in with torment.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Here's some skins I like:
> 
> From Gelaskins:


Oh....they are all so pretty, but my heart skipped a beat when I saw the blue one!!!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

This is what I saw on the show off your cover section that made me drool...


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cagnes' skin is a custom Decalgirl. Isn't it pretty? I fell in love with it and asked her to help make me one with butterflies. She did a fantastic job on mine too. I get so many compliments and it goes so perfectly with my blue butterfly Oberon.


That is sooooo pretty and cheerful! I love the butterflies.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Blue and brown are a great combination. Get the saddle cover and a blue skin, it'll look gorgeous together!

Or if you go with a purple cover, then look for a gold skin (or maybe green). Purple looks best with golds and next with greens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> This is what I saw on the show off your cover section that made me drool...


That's my baby!!  Glad you like it!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

So here is what I'm thinking about TODAY. 

















Only reason I didn't pick the Oberon Dragonfly is because of no design on back. I'm thinking it might not matter that much because this sure is pretty and cheery.

Or maybe stick with my original Tree of Life and to brighten it up a bit, this skin.

















Today anyway.........

hmmmm.....looking at the pics I just made of the tree of life and that skin....don't think it matches much after all....


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, the inside of an Oberon is mostly black, so matching isn't a huge consideration if you're really enamored with the skin.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Rhonda,

I like the Dragonfly Pond choice....that's mine by the way (lol) and that skin with it looks very cheerful! Just my .02! Good luck with your decision and keep us posted.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the dragonfly also. Did you see this DF skin? I thought of this one when you mentioned you liked NYCKindleFan's combo as the colors were similar.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I like the dragonfly also. Did you see this DF skin? I thought of this one when you mentioned you liked NYCKindleFan's combo as the colors were similar.


i like that combo


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I like the dragonfly also. Did you see this DF skin? I thought of this one when you mentioned you liked NYCKindleFan's combo as the colors were similar.


Slightly better color combo and this is a winner.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

angelad said:


> Slightly better color combo and this is a winner.


^^^^Woooooo Hoooooo! That's my baby! Glad you like it too! =)^^^^


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I finally decided! I posted separately about it, but thought I'd post it here for anyone that was keeping up with this thread. What a relief!! Though fun in deciding, it was a little stressful since I wanted them ALL and could only have one of each:

I just ordered a Borsa Bella bag (which I need so terribly bad because I take my Kindle in and out of my house/car/office and I have to tote other things as well and am always scared I will drop it. I ordered the Dragonfly Oberon cover in sky blue. (what HARD job in trying to decide!! I think I've picked out cars easier than this). And last, but not least, a Dragonfly DecalGirl skin. And I JUST got done ordering, my credit card and Paypal account are still smoking! 

Thanks SO much for the help everyone!! Countdown begins!!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I love all of your selections, they match so well!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, can't wait to hear when you receive your combo and we get to see pics of them!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been waiting to see what you decided on! Very nice choices Rhonda. You'll love the Oberon, it's the one I chose too and it's very pretty! Your combo is exactly what you wanted....cheerful! And aren't you glad it's over (the decisions)? Now you can just watch for Mr. Brown Shorts to deliver your goodies! Do share pics when you put it all together please.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

908tracy said:


> I have been waiting to see what you decided on! Very nice choices Rhonda. You'll love the Oberon, it's the one I chose too and it's very pretty! Your combo is exactly what you wanted....cheerful! And aren't you glad it's over (the decisions)? Now you can just watch for Mr. Brown Shorts to deliver your goodies! Do share pics when you put it all together please.


Thank you so much! I do feel a huge sense of relief now that I've made my decision. I feel really good about my choices, even though there were so many that I loved. sigh....now to watch for the deliveries.............


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your Kombo!


----------



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

Love your choices!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course we're keeping up with your decision.  We're enablers.  We have to know whether our enabling is effective or we need to perfect it a bit.  
Good choices.  Let us know when you get them.
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LOVE the Combo


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I absolutely love it! I think that's probably my favorite Oberon cover. I love that the back is plain so you can admire the beautiful leather and color without distraction. And I love that skin, it's on my short list. And the Amy Butler fabric on the Bella Borsa bag is a great combo!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful choices!  They really complement one another! Enjoy!  Who knew that when we acquired these devices for READING that they would become fashion accessories with wardrobes of their own?  But it is fun, isn't it?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous choices!  Enjoy!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  Since I made the orders, I've not had one single regret!!  Now if they will only GET here!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love that skin!  So light and cheerful.  Enjoy!


----------

